# Personal make tank, ADA style ?



## lewisk (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, everyone. I'm gonna build a plant tank, where I can get a ADA style personal make tank? I dont know the it's called super clear glass or ultra clear glass or Starfire Clear Glass. The size is 90cm*45cm*45cm or 90cm*45cm*60cm, which is better?

ADA is so so so expensive ~_~

Thanks!


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

talk to jiang from ebiken. i believe he does personal tanks. looks really nice to, i ve seen it before


----------

